# New CKC Rules!



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

The CKC has very recently approved a wide variety of new rules for obedience, many of which are similar to existing AKC rules. Upcoming presentations to inform us of them...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Let me know about OB.. I still plan to get back up to Thunder Bay to get his more advanced titles.. It is just so expensive for a weekend up there..LOL!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Let me know about OB.. I still plan to get back up to Thunder Bay to get his more advanced titles.. It is just so expensive for a weekend up there..LOL!


I am attending an information seminar about the new rules on Nov. 25. Apparently there are about 190 changes, but some are just in language. Some that I do know of:
Novice--stand for exam is now off leash as per AKC exercise. Also, no need for a 6' leash in Canada anymore, as of Jan/12\
Utility--seekback--glove cannot be in middle of ring, must be to either right or left side.
"small" dogs can wear coats???--whatever 
I'll post the important changes when i know about them.


----------

